# How to make square thread in a pine stick



## Norppu (Nov 5, 2020)

Pine is material that is traditionally used to build houses in Finland.
Lumber made from that tree is cheap and widely available in diverse formats.
One format is the round stock which suits well for furniture for example.
Pine is quite soft and it splits very easily.
The tools used to cut it must be really sharp to get a decent finish.
Now I am experinmenting to make square thread on a 30 millimeter round pine stock.
This video has subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------



## rock_breaker (Nov 6, 2020)

A major challenge, very interesting video !


----------

